# LMU - GRE?



## IndecisiveElle (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm curious for those who are applying to LMU (or even better got in!)  if you took the GRE and if you are submitting a score? As I'm several years out of undergrad and have been working professional in the film industry I have not previously taken the GRE - my undergrad grades easily meet their cut off for it to be required but I've noticed it still says it's strongly suggested. Any thoughts?


----------



## Boethius (Nov 23, 2015)

In LMU's virtual open house on November 12, they said it was only required for a below-3.0 applicant. I don't believe they said anything else about it. You might call them for peace of mind: 310.338.3033. If you do, let us know!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Nov 30, 2015)

That's the answer I'm getting also. It doesn't hurt if  you have a higher GPA and a good GRE to submit it, but it is not required unless you have under a 3.0 from undergrad. Phew. Glad I don't have to figure out a way to do it!


----------

